

Ask HN: Software pricing criteria for startups/freelancers? - asyazwan

Can anyone share how do you price your software? As startup/freelancer the software will not be as popular compared to the big players out there, so high price may hurt. Likewise too low will starve you.<p>Is there an effective mechanism to price based on customer? ie. if customer is individual, low price, otherwise, high. But it seems to be easily exploitable.<p>Any insights? It would be great to know <i>exact</i> methods you use to measure LOCs, intangible costs such as time spent, and anything else.
======
aditya
Pricing is mostly a dark art / finger in the air analysis, here's what I think
you should do:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=677396>

